# Holyhead/Dover Cross country.



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Holyhead to Dover.
We are hoping to travelling through England on our way to Germany in May.

We are taking the A5 from Holyhead/Shrewsbury/Ludlow/Gloucester/Swindon/Newbury.

We are looking for a night stop around Newbury and came across "Bishops Green Farm" south of Newbury, has anyone heard of it and is it suitable for a night stop? I see a Airport just north of it, will this be a problem?
Travelling on next day cross country to Dover. Basingstroke/Hastings and along the coast.
Also are the roads from Basingstoke to Hastings the B3006/B2096 are they OK to travel on with a Motorhome.
So my two questions are 
1) Campsite?
2) Roads?

This all depend on weather, if its raining we will go on the Motorway and get to Dover as quick as possible.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Route*

Hi

I'd be tempted to do Shrewsbry - M54 - M6 - M1 - M25 - M2.

What time does your ferry arrive in Holyhead?

Russell


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Russell.
Have no ferry booked yet.
We want to see some of the countryside, reason for cross country. 
Not in hurry to get to Germany. We have 2 months.
Thanks


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

That "airport" is the (im)famous Cold War, Cruise Missile, Women's Peace Camp, Greenham Common Airbase.

As quiet as the grave these days so far as I know.

Here is a review of the campsite.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=2681


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Stanner.
Reading the reviews I think it just a field with a basic shower block. Thats Ok for a good night safe/sleep.

Airport noise is not my favorite. :lol: 
Thanks.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nora, Neil;

Sorry I can't be of more help but there is another one in the csdb near Newbury, Oakley Farm..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=763

The entry is a bit scant on info but might be handy as an alternative.

Its also got its own website..

http://oakleyfarm.co.uk/

Pete


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I quite like the route that you have chosen to get to Newbury. You are quite right, it is scenic, particularly the bit to the south of Shrewsbury that goes through Church Stretton and Ludlow before turning of the A49 to head for the M5.

One suggestion that you might want to consider is an earlier stop as the above road can be quite slow and meandering (particularly if the tractors are out). The bit between Shrewsbury and Ludlow can easily take an hour on its own!

Dependin on when your ferry gets in you might want to stop off at the Oxon Touring Park which is just off the A5 at Shrewsbury. That would give you the option of either following Russell's suggested route, which is a relatively easy days drive to Dover, if the weather is poor or starting the slower scenic route in a more rested state.

Whatever you choose have a good one!


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

The B 2096 is in my manor and I believe it connects Heathfield with Battle. 

It is single carriageway and quite twisty/steep in parts, but I do travel with my motorhome along its route. FWIW it is easier to use the A265 and the A21 to do that journey.

Battle of course has the Abbey and several camping sites and Burwash on the A265 has Batemans home of Rudyard Kipling. 

My daughters are at Uni in Bangor and we always use the motorway, but I might take a bimble up through the Cotswolds and Wales when the next Bank of Mum and Dad payment is due :lol:


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for advice.
Our Ferry arrives in Holyhead at 4.30 on Tues 18th May.

We will take 2 nights to travel down to Dover cross country. Our first stop will be at Oxon Touring Park [102 miles]Thanks cronkle. Then weather permitting we will continue cross country or else Russell's suggestion.

Do anyone know of any Campsite south of Newbury on the A339.

thegreatpan 
We have changed our maps to take us to Heathfield/Robertsbridge, Thanks.

We have not booked our Ferry to France yet.

Thanks in Advance


----------

